# new rule idea



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Why


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

To speed things up.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

I do not think that will speed things up very much and I don't think its a good idea for field archery. There are a lot of variables in field archery (footing, shadows, lighting) that I would want to let down and make the necessary changes without a penalty


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

shawn_in_MA said:


> I do not think that will speed things up very much and I don't think its a good idea for field archery. There are a lot of variables in field archery (footing, shadows, lighting) that I would want to let down and make the necessary changes without a penalty


The occasional let down is not the issue. Letting down two or three times ever single shot is the problem.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Why punish a shooter who has the discipline to not force a bad shot? The rule is fine just the way it is.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Why punish the shooter who is paired up with someone who lets down 2 or 3 times per target.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Why punish a shooter who has the discipline to not force a bad shot? The rule is fine just the way it is.


Rule is just fine. The way the rule is now it eliminates excessive letdown, but allows for the disciplined shooter to not force a poor shot.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Smile. Another reason I won't do Redding again, but it's not only the let downs. Fifteen or more in group and shooting one or two at a time where six could shoot. Oh, yeah, one holding the umbrella and one shooting. We had one FS shooter in our group of 18, and she only let down three times in three days. Smile. How about a rule where FS shoots one weekend and all others the next? Smile. They're still shooting.


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

They shot a full field/hunter round each day at nationals and was done by 1:30 in the afternoon. That's 116 arrows with a practice target. How fast does it need to be?


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm with T2SHOOTER; shooting 4 across speeds up a round more than a let down rule. That's why Mechanicsburg goes to fast compared to Darrington. Many of the Darrington courses you can only shoot 2 and sometimes just one archer at a time.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

dragonheart II said:


> Rule is just fine. The way the rule is now it eliminates excessive letdown, but allows for the disciplined shooter to not force a poor shot.


The rule allows for three let downs per shot. Most of the time its not a problem. If you get two people in a group that let down a couple of times every shot, it's a problem.

Sounds like it wasn't a problem at nationals this year.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

LongTime said:


> Why punish the shooter who is paired up with someone who lets down 2 or 3 times per target.


How are they being punished? Do they have to do a push up every time someone else lets down?


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

gcab said:


> They shot a full field/hunter round each day at nationals and was done by 1:30 in the afternoon. That's 116 arrows with a practice target. How fast does it need to be?


I shot 50 arrows in just under nine hours. Now, that's fast. And the sad thing is I stayed around to do it again the next day--shorter by fifteen minutes. One event that's "One and done". Smile.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

T2SHOOTER said:


> I shot 50 arrows in just under nine hours. Now, that's fast. And the sad thing is I stayed around to do it again the next day--shorter by fifteen minutes. One event that's "One and done". Smile.


Say What? You think 50 arrows in just under 9 hours is fast? OR are you being facetious? For NFAA Competitions, 116 shots, FOUR shooters, FOUR arrows each per target, 28 targets...all done in 5-6 hours...and that includes scoring, writing scores, (for 16 arrows, not four), and walking to the next target, too.
There are other tournaments outside the NFAA where it runs about a total of SEVEN HOURS of course time to shoot...40 shots. In one venue, it can take 4 HOURS to shoot 10 shots!
A quick way to knock off the let downs (if they really are a problem, which in my experience, excessive let-downs are rare!), is to put in a TIME LIMIT for the entire round of say, 5 1/2 hours...from the sound of the horn to when the scorecards are to be turned in and ENFORCE that. It wouldn't take long for the "let-downers" to be 'encoraged" to get their butts in gear by their group and/or those groups behind them!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We get some pretty strong wind gusts here sometimes. Try being at full draw when a 35 mph gust hits you and not let down. On the other hand, 3 let downs per arrow is alot. Even with wind gusts, one letdown per arrow should be enough. 

I shot a Sectional field one time that had a time limit. No matter how fast you shoot, you are limited by the groups ahead of you. Over half of the archers did not finish that day. That was back when we shot 28 field and 28 animals on Sat and 28 hunter on Sun. Time expired with 4 targets to go. That 80 points lost. Time limits works great at indoor shoots but not on field. What do you do when you come up to a 80 WU target with two groups waiting for a third group because of only one position available per stake. Ask to shoot thru or yell at everyone to hurry up.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

my understanding is that there is a let down rule and time limit rule already. try the international round instead. I too have noticed the time it takes to shoot a 28 target field round. I do like the field game though. the international round my save 30-40 minutes.


----------

